# Who Do You Think Are The Top 10 Wnba Players Of All Time?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

1. CYNTHIA COOPER
2.SHERYL SWOOPES
3. LISA LESLIE
4. TINA THOMPSON
5. ANDREA STINSON
6. KATIE SMITH
7. CHAMIQUE HOLDSCLAW
8. OTHER
9. OTHER
10. OTHER


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

cynthia cooper
sheryl swoopes
tina thompson
lisa leslie
tamika catchings
chamique holdsclaw
dawn staley


swin cash, sue bird and lauren jackson are going to be up there in the next year or so.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*my list*

1. Cynthia Cooper
2. Sheryl Swoopes
3. Dawn Staley
4. Tina Thompson
5. Lisa Leslie
6. Teresa Edwards
7. Andrea Stinson
8. Jennifer Gillom
9. Janeth Arcain
10. WNBA up and coming stars

*1-9 no particular order


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

1. Cynthia Cooper
2. Sheryl Swoopes
3. Lisa Leslie (very close to tied for #2 with Swoopes)
4. Tina Thompson
5. Jen Gillom
6. Chamique Holdsclaw
7. Andrea Stinson
8. Ruthie Bolton-Holifield
9. Janeth Arcain
10. Theresa Weatherspoon

* Honorable mention: Nikki MCCray, Tari Phillips, Lauren Jackson, Yo Griffith, Natalie Williams, Dawn Staley, Ticha Penicheiro, Shannon Johnson, Adrienne Goodson, Merlaika Jones, Taj McWilliams-Franklin, Katie Smith

* I'm basing my rankings on JUST WNBA careers, its too bad many of the great players spent time in the almost forgotten ABL.

Too soon: Tamika Catchings, Swin Cash, Sue Bird, Becky Hammon


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*OK, now combining ABL and WNBA careers*

With both leagues in the picture, my list looks *MUCH* different.

1. Cynthia Cooper
2. Theresa Edwards
3. Sheryl Swoopes
4. Lisa Leslie
5. Natalie Williams (tie)
5. Katie Smith (tie)
7. Tina Thompson
8. Nikki McCray 
9. Dawn Staley
10. Jen Gillom/Yolanda Griffith

The real Honorable Mention: Andrea Stinson, Tari Phillips, Janeth Arcain, Taj McWilliams-Franklin, Katrina McClain, Ruthie Bolton Holifield, Ticha Penicheiro

STuart


----------

